# Scratch building a Gauge 1 /1:32 barn for my layout.



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

My layout started with a simple barn structure that I scratchbuilt. I wanted a rustic European type barn to use for a small scene in my layout. After my research, I decided I would start with foam sheets to build the understructure support. Hope you enjoy.


































After cutting the base shapes out, I glued them together using Titebond Glue…It just works ALL the time!










I used push pins to hold the ends together while the glue dried and also used corner pieces to reinforce the stability. You also use ¼” balsa to hold these corners or sturdier pink foam.





















The pieces where originally cut square so I used a foam scraper to have them match the roof line pitch. Blocks or jigs can be used to hold the structure while the glue dries.




















With the main structure dry, I cut out the opens for doors and windows and fitted the structure with balsa for the door headers. The plan is to have sliding barn doors in the front an a single door on the side. More later. Thanks for viewing!










...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This material has the appearance of rough stucco. I think your barn would be an excellent candidate for half-timbering. Especially for that rustic look.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

After this, I coated the entire structure with Woodland Scenics Flex Paste. This gives the walls a plaster look and can be cut away to reveal the brick work underneath.










After the paste dries, the exteriors walls are painted and various cracks are applied using an Xacto. I painted this multiple time to get the right hue and weather look.










In certain areas, I wanted exposed brick. I cut away openings and replace the areas with plaster brickwork.










The Flex Paste gives a nice effect of pulled away plaster.









After this, I was ready to work on the roof and some more details.










The roof was my favorite. Although VERY tedious, I was vary happy with the result. I used 1/32" balsa cut down to strips. I then glued each strip, overlapping the previous one to "shingle" the roof. I then carefully took an Xacto and textured each row of shingles.










Several coats of stain and paint were applied to give the feeling of aged wood shingles. I added a beam and pulley and also finished up the doorways and windows.










On the back side I added an overhang where I wanted to have a little workbench and I also added the sliding doors. All of this was balsa and styrene.










I add this to the layout and created the scene. Here is the final photo - Thanks for looking. Always willing to share and learn!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Wonderful work. When I posted my suggestion I did not realize you had already completed your project.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent! 
About how long did it take you to create that?


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Excellent!
> About how long did it take you to create that?


Thank You!!. I have about 60-80 hours into this one. Much of which was trial and error to get the right look.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Wonderful work. When I posted my suggestion I did not realize you had already completed your project.


Thank you. I have been thinking about that type of building for sometime, but just need to figure it into my layout.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That looks fantastic! It looks like a real building in the photo.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Gramps said:


> That looks fantastic! It looks like a real building in the photo.


Thanks Gramps! Much Appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

VilledeGrace said:


> Thank You!!. I have about 60-80 hours into this one. Much of which was trial and error to get the right look.


So at $20 bucks an hour it is worth around $1200 to $1600 bucks. 
At $15 per hour $900 to $1200 bucks.
You work cheap? At $7.50 per would be worth $450 to $600.
At $5 bucks per hour it is worth $300 $400. 
Put it on your insurance list.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> So at $20 bucks an hour it is worth around $1200 to $1600 bucks.
> At $15 per hour $900 to $1200 bucks.
> You work cheap? At $7.50 per would be worth $450 to $600.
> At $5 bucks per hour it is worth $300 $400.
> Put it on your insurance list.


"Value is (sometimes) more expensive than price." —Toba Beta


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking building.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

That is truly amazing! You have to be proud of that!


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Spence said:


> Great looking building.


Thank you Spence!


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> That is truly amazing! You have to be proud of that!


🙏Much appreciated Jeff! I really do enjoy building them.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Turned out very nice! I use quite a bit of Titebond III for my outside layout. It's waterproof and holds up well.

Never tried Woodland Scenics Flex Paste. I use Durham's Water Putty for that stucco look.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That would look awesome in my Swiss village.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Maddog said:


> Turned out very nice! I use quite a bit of Titebond III for my outside layout. It's waterproof and holds up well.
> 
> Never tried Woodland Scenics Flex Paste. I use Durham's Water Putty for that stucco look.


Thanks Maddog!. I do both additive and subtractive building. Additive, where I actually make the stones rather than carve the stones. Both methods have pluses and minuses. Thanks for looking.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Maddog said:


> Turned out very nice! I use quite a bit of Titebond III for my outside layout. It's waterproof and holds up well.
> 
> Never tried Woodland Scenics Flex Paste. I use Durham's Water Putty for that stucco look.


Thanks Maddog!. I do both additive and subtractive building. Additive, where I actually make the stones rather than carve the stones. Both methods have pluses and minuses. Thanks for looking.


MichaelE said:


> That would look awesome in my Swiss village.


LOL, I just looked at your "About" I was AF as well worked with GLCM!!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I couldn't get a GLCM assignment. I didn't have enough TOS at the time. I would have loved to have gone to Belgium or Germany. That was my only chance to get out of the States.

Were you Minuteman or Titan?


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> I couldn't get a GLCM assignment. I didn't have enough TOS at the time. I would have loved to have gone to Belgium or Germany. That was my only chance to get out of the States.
> 
> Were you Minuteman or Titan?


GLCM was BGM-109 Tomahawk, but I did do Minuteman III at FE Warren


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I was aware of that. I was not certain if they also used Titan maintenace personnel for the BGM-109. I would not have though so since it was liquid fueled.

I was at Whiteman with the 351st OMMS EMT shop.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

I was with the security forces.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I see. I thought you were missile maintenance. Sorry about the mix-up.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If your ever in Tucson, Az, check out the Titan Missile Museum just south of Tucson! It was an active launch site back in the days.


----------



## VilledeGrace (Sep 6, 2021)

Lemonhawk said:


> If your ever in Tucson, Az, check out the Titan Missile Museum just south of Tucson! It was an active launch site back in the days.


 I did my desert training at Fort Huachuca! There are a couple museums out there I want to see, I think the GLCM museum is there as well. Will do! -Thanks


----------

